

Ask HN: Comprehensive Rust Tutorial? - spicavigo

Apart from the Rust Book - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;doc.rust-lang.org&#x2F;book&#x2F; which resource would you recommend for someone starting out with the language. The more detailed and rigorous, the better.
Thanks!
======
Arcsech
[http://rustbyexample.com](http://rustbyexample.com) is a useful resource,
I've found.

~~~
spicavigo
It targets 0.11 so building something while reading it causes a lot of pain!

------
thdn
any video tutorial ?

